# Jacob Obrecht: Missa Grecorum & Motets



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Brabant Ensemble / Stephen Rice
Jacob Obrecht: Missa Grecorum & Motets

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration01:14:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJanuary 26, 2017 - January 28, 2017
Recording Location
All Saints' Church, East Finchley, London

Presto Editor's Choices
December 2017

4R


----------

